# Anybody Tried Betaine HCL?



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

I was looking around because I was sick and didn't feel like taking Probiotics while sick (don't ask me why). Oddest thing is I am very much IBS-D and the stomach flu made me vomit, but really didn't make me go. I noticed I don't feel much better or worse not taking probiotics. I originally started probiotics after taking a Rifaximin round for SIBO. I recently have been tested again and was positive again for (SIBO) this has been two years or so. Also, between tests, I called the GI and he did a Rifaximin round (said it wasn't even worth testing again). Anyway, I thought about it and googled probiotics make SIBO worse. Came upon some interesting discussions including this one:http://www.modernherbalist.com/betaine.htmland http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1879925#iThe last one is a long post on a horrible board, but this actually sums up the whole thing in a way. Anyway, has anyone tried it? It kind of makes sense I suppose....I just did my 3rd colonoscopy and endoscopy and as usual "everything looks great". Which is oddly the worst possible news! Probably grasping at straws, but couldn't hurt....right?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes I seem to remember a member talking about it frequently awhile ago... but not too many people. Who knows?? Give it a try maybe??


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

BQ said:


> Yes I seem to remember a member talking about it frequently awhile ago... but not too many people. Who knows?? Give it a try maybe??


I think I will, this is all applicable to me it was weird: http://www.ei-resource.org/treatment-%11-nutritional-supplements/nutrients-a%11f/betaine-hcl/I don't think it could hurt, also mentioned here with probiotics:http://www.jigsawhealth.com/resources/ideas-for-calming-ibsI can get it somewhat locally and for some reason am excited to try it (well too excited for the mailman anyway). Hopefully I'll have time tomorrow and can go get some. Not the craziest thing I have tried







.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I believe it was crstar. Try sending a PM. Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

That's it Mark! I couldn't think of the name! Thanks!


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

overitnow said:


> I believe it was crstar. Try sending a PM. Mark


Got an error message that the member cannot take any new messages. Also looks like he hasn't been on since June. Thanks for pointing me in right direction anyway.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well then just look up the threads this member contributed to. You can do that by going to their profile and on the left under their name you will see "Find My Content" and clicking that will bring you their contributions to threads and posts.Here is the profile:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/user/34612-crstar/


----------

